# skateboard deck



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

started this lasts week .using 2 pieces of skate board glued together . tools used coping saw/spade bit/and lots of sandpaper and the patience of a saint. iv spent that long sanding i think im going abit







il post more pics when finished


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

atom said:


> started this lasts week .using 2 pieces of skate board glued together . tools used coping saw/spade bit/and lots of sandpaper and the patience of a saint. iv spent that long sanding i think im going abit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking the nads allready mate,gonna look spot on when its all done


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

cheers mate!! i was gonna just clear coat it but i might get the airbrush out ,make it a bit more intresting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the shape. . . Man, that's going to be one very strong slingshot!

Please buy yourself a 4-in-hand file. That looks like a horribly lot of work to have gone through with just sandpaper. I don't want to see a talented guy like yourself begin to look to his next project with dread of drudgery (hours of sanding). I wonder how many cups of coffee you consumed while sanding? LOL


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice one,a seal skater sniper


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice job brother, you in newcas australia?


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice job brother, you in newcas australia?


thanks	, newcastle/ england


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I love the shape. . . Man, that's going to be one very strong slingshot!
> 
> Please buy yourself a 4-in-hand file. That looks like a horribly lot of work to have gone through with just sandpaper. I don't want to see a talented guy like yourself begin to look to his next project with dread of drudgery (hours of sanding). I wonder how many cups of coffee you consumed while sanding? LOL


gonna buy some tools for the next 1 i make.takes too long otherwise

fosters lager helps !! lol


----------



## dustyjoe (Jul 1, 2011)

what kind of glue did you use ?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

looks cool.!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dustyjoe said:


> what kind of glue did you use ?


Most likely the sticky kind









I'm sorry I just could not help myself, please forgive me


----------



## dustyjoe (Jul 1, 2011)

wow I wont make the mistake of asking a question on his form again .. the question was for atom anyways smart ass


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoa!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

dustyjoe said:


> wow I wont make the mistake of asking a question on his form again .. the question was for atom anyways smart ass


yeah the sticky stuff lol it gets sticky and sticks things together,







then its not sticky and doesnt stick things together


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love these types of posts, where we get to see the frame throughout its creation. Very nice.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I love these types of posts, where we get to see the frame throughout its creation. Very nice.


thanks naturalfork	will post more pics when finished /might be a few days!!!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

well firt time round it went all ** up!!!!! had nearly finished it ,just needed clear coat and i spilt paint all over it!!!!!!







. 2nd time i couldnt really be arsed so this is what it looks like.could have spent more time on it but cant wait to put some bands on it and see what it shoots like!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

mate!!! thats effing awesome,how much to paint me one like that?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think it looks quite good. But I am curious about why you used 2 layers of skateboard material. I would have thought one layer would have been strong enough. Now, I have never owned a skateboard. But I have watched these hot dogs around here and on the internet doing outrageous things on a skateboard. If the board will stand up to those jumps, etc., I would think it would be fine for a slingshot. No criticism intended ... just curious.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoa very cool atom!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Atom!!! That's fantastic piece of work. The strength. The functionality. The beauty. The craftsmanship. It's all there!
I am fully impressed.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dig the skull, nice one.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Charles said:


> I think it looks quite good. But I am curious about why you used 2 layers of skateboard material. I would have thought one layer would have been strong enough. Now, I have never owned a skateboard. But I have watched these hot dogs around here and on the internet doing outrageous things on a skateboard. If the board will stand up to those jumps, etc., I would think it would be fine for a slingshot. No criticism intended ... just curious.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


it was to get a nice round shape and comfortable to hold thats all!


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks all for the comments


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah no way that piece is made from a skateboard...........

magic


----------

